# Newly listed Clausing 8540 horizontal mill on ebay



## Terrywerm (Apr 9, 2014)

There is a newly listed Clausing 8540 horizontal mill on ebay for anyone that might be interested. It is located in Southampton, PA but the seller is asking way too much for it:  $3745    Luckily the 'Make Offer' button is available, so somebody out there might just get a nice machine.  It appears to be in decent shape, but I noticed that the crank handle is broken off for the knee, and it does show the usual dings in the paint. I did not see a vise anywhere either.

I would love to get my hands on one of these, but that is way too much money and it is too far away. Hopefully someone will be able to strike a decent deal and give it a good home.


----------



## JPMacG (Apr 10, 2014)

I live about 10 miles from the seller.  I can get photos or inspect it for you if you would like.  I can't use it myself.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 11, 2014)

3g's for a horizontal?  nein, my freund.  I'd get an old K&T for that and hog a half inch at a time.  

a similar sized Hardinge tm/um horizontal/vertical just sold *here at auction for $1350.*


----------



## JPMacG (Apr 11, 2014)

What auction is that?  I am local and would like to go.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 11, 2014)

that auction is over, but this company has a few at their HQ in north Jerz......you can bid online.

http://www.acceleratedbuysell.net/cgi-bin/mncal.cgi?perillo


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 12, 2014)

JPMacG said:


> I live about 10 miles from the seller.  I can get photos or inspect it for you if you would like.  I can't use it myself.



I appreciate that, JP, but I am not interested at this time, especially at that price. Secondly, it is too far away for me to go and get it, and it would cost a fortune to ship.

Some day, one of those will show up somewhere near here. You can bet good money that I'll be looking then!


----------

